# eBook readers



## Matthew (Oct 8, 2011)

I am going to buy an eBook Reader but am unsure about which one to get so I was wondering what people here think. I have defiantly decided I don't want a shiny front like with the new Sony Wifi and I want a touch screen (unless touchscreens are far worse than keyboards in every single aspect), and would prefer to be able to use either SD or micro SD cards. I live in the UK.

I've been looking and I like the look of the Kobo eReader Touch, the only problem is that the only place (apart from places such as eBay) that they are sold is WHSmith and it is one of the most expensive option there is (£169.99). However practically all of the reviews seem good and it looks good.

The iRiver Story Cover wifi looks ok but it is even more expensive than the Kobo ereader and it doesnt look like it has anything but that awkward thing to control it with.

I've also looked at the Kindle which I don't like the fact that it uses a format that only the Kindle and allowed devices can use and the fact that the storage is limited 


So guys, what do you think, if you can suggest other ereaders which are better it would be good


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 8, 2011)

I personally own an original Kobo. Its cheap, inexpensive and works fine as an entry point into e-readers. That said, I still find that I prefer to purchase physical books. But e-readers are good and kindles are the go-to e-readers so it might be worth getting that. Also, space is not too much of an issue considering that each book is usually only a few MB at most, so you will get a lot of stuff on the device, even if its limited.


----------



## person66 (Oct 8, 2011)

I really like my kindle, but I would wait for the kindle touch if you want to get one. The fact that it can't read epubs doesn't really bother me, I just use calibre to convert them (and sometimes another tool that I don't think I can mention here to remove the DRM protection, if necessary)


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 8, 2011)

I also have a kIndle, and would recommend it unless you absolutely must have ePub support. it's probably the best for its price.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't have to have ePub support but would rather not being completely locked in by amazon and would like expandable storage as the current kindles 1.25GB is good enough for plain text and I don't plan to just have plain text eBooks on the device


----------



## Gahars (Oct 9, 2011)

eBook readers are a technology I'm not very enthusiastic about.

I mean, it definitely has great potential, and can be environmentally friendly and all that, but... well, it's just not the same as holding a book in your hand and feeling the paper as you turn the page.

Anyone else agree with that, or is it just me?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 9, 2011)

Gahars said:


> eBook readers are a technology I'm not very enthusiastic about.
> 
> I mean, it definitely has great potential, and can be environmentally friendly and all that, but... well, it's just not the same as holding a book in your hand and feeling the paper as you turn the page.
> 
> Anyone else agree with that, or is it just me?



I agree with you to a point, but ereaders are so much cheaper and more convenient that I simply couldn't resist using them.
I still buy hardbacks of books I know I'm really gonna like though.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 11, 2011)

I also plan todo the same. Just I wish WHSmith wasnt selling the kobo for a stupid price or the new Sony was matt not shiny.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2011)

Kindle in a solid reader. and there are ways around the no ePub support.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 11, 2011)

Just found that I can buy the kobo from amazon.com for £100 and get it shipped so it is an option for me now. I probably should of made the fact I plan to read comic books on it aswell as books clearer so what do you guys think?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 11, 2011)

Id recommend the nook color for comics but that's my own opinion.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 11, 2011)

I live in the UK and as far as I know you can only get the nook Color in the united states


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Oct 12, 2011)

Im quite happy with my original Nook. It does what I bought it for. I am also  looking to get the new Nook Simple.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 12, 2011)

Why would I buy a nook when I can't use it due to it only working in the US?


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2011)

Can it be hacked?


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Oct 13, 2011)

Matthew said:


> Why would I buy a nook when I can't use it due to it only working in the US?



Sorry wasnt aware that it only worked in the US.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 13, 2011)

Rogue_Ninja said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I buy a nook when I can't use it due to it only working in the US?
> ...



No problem, also I have decided that I will almost certainly get a Kobo Touch now that WHSmith have decided to price it sanely as it has expandable storage, touchscreen, good pdf viewer, ePub support, mat finish and looks good most of which are lacking from the kindle and the sony reader is horribly shiny.

http://www.whsmith.co.uk/CatalogAndSearch/kobotouchereader.aspx

If you want to see for yourself


----------



## xist (Oct 13, 2011)

Having read this and the display bit in particular, and thinking about a Kindle instead, why is the Kobo a better bet?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 14, 2011)

I choose not to get a Sony reader touch as it's got a horrible shiny finish
I cant get the Nook as it won't work properly
I want a touch screen (I know the new kindles have this), don't want to be locked in with amazon (even though getting around is trivial), would like it to be able to have ePub and various over formats and would like expandable memory so I didn't choose the kindle
The iriver dressers had a silly thing or had a keyboard


----------



## lordgoober (Oct 14, 2011)

almost got a kobo touch for my mom when Borders was going under (missed it when I went back by about a day),  another one you could get is the pandigital novel,  it's another one of those entry level android tablet types that has its primary firmware as the ebook software.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 14, 2011)

DON'T GET A PANDIGITAL! THEY ALL SUCK!!!!!!!

Well, on a more civilized note. They have horribly unresponsive touch screens, sub-par reading software, and much much more.


----------



## xist (Oct 14, 2011)

Matthew said:


> don't want to be locked in with amazon (even though getting around is trivial)



Can you clarify that? I was looking at the Kindle for reading various old documents i had and had assumed that with a software like Calibre it was ideal. The screen on the Kobo doesn't sound so great in comparison. I'm just curious what (other than epub's) the Kobo offers over the Kindle.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 14, 2011)

I think he meant the only inbuilt store is amazon
You can still transfer other files over manually.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Oct 20, 2011)

Question here:
I read a lot of comic books and am planning to get an eReader possibly in the next few weeks, are there any that are good at reading comic books? I should also preface this by saying that I hate having to zoom in to be able to read the damn text as is common with many desktop comic book readers.


----------

